# Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

## Martux

Hallo!

Seit neuestem erhalte ich folgenden Fehler wenn ich unter KDE-3.5.10 konqueror (als root) aus der Konsole starten will. Das ging schon mal...

```

konqueror

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

konqueror: cannot connect to X server :0

```

----------

## Pamino

Das ist wohl nur ein workaround aber probier mal: 

xhost +

----------

## Martux

Ja danke. 

Viel mehr würde mich aber interessieren warum das jetzt passiert. Liegt es vlt. daran daß ich neulich alles pam-mäßige aus meinem System genommen habe? Neue xorg-server Version?

----------

## Pamino

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Ja danke. 
> 
> Viel mehr würde mich aber interessieren warum das jetzt passiert. Liegt es vlt. daran daß ich neulich alles pam-mäßige aus meinem System genommen habe? Neue xorg-server Version?

 

Also am server sollte es eigendlich nicht liegen ....

Immer wenn ich mit pam rumgespielt habe hatte ich ähnliche Probleme: emerge -aDN world gemacht?

Und zu guter letzt vielleicht nochmal schadow neu emergen ( <- hat mir schon sehr sehr sehr oft geholfen   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Martux

Habe ich alles ausprobiert.

Xhost + und xhost + konqueror bringen die Selbe Fehlermeldung wie oben...

----------

## Pamino

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Habe ich alles ausprobiert.
> 
> Xhost + und xhost + konqueror bringen die Selbe Fehlermeldung wie oben...

 

Xhost sollte es eigendlich nicht geben.

der Befehl lautet

xhost +

ohne konqueror oder irgendwas dahinter.

einmal eingegeben kannst du dann versuchen ganz normal konqueror zu starten

vielleicht hift das ja was....

und wie hast du dein system pam frei gamacht?

----------

## Martux

```

xhost +

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

xhost:  unable to open display ":0"

```

Ich habe USE="-pam" in der make.conf gesetzt, ein emerge -aDN world abgesetzt und danach emerge --depclean ausgeführt.

Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen nachdem ich in einem anderen thread hier im Forum gelesen hatte daß das keine Probleme macht  :Smile: 

----------

## Pamino

 *Martux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> xhost +
> ...

 

Und KDE startet? Nur konqueror geht nicht???

Kannst du manuell x starten?

Hast du schon emerge shadow gemacht?

Ich würde zusätzlich noch versuchen den user neu anzulegen:

userdel ich 

useradd ich

chown 700 -R ich:users /home/ich

----------

## Martux

KDE startet. Es geht nur darum daß ich in der konsole "su" eingeben möchte und dann z.B. konqueror als root starten kann.

Alles andere ist ok.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Martux wrote:*   

> KDE startet. Es geht nur darum daß ich in der konsole "su" eingeben möchte und dann z.B. konqueror als root starten kann.
> 
> Alles andere ist ok.

 

Sowas sollte nie gehen, denn der X Server akzeptiert erstmal nur Verbindungen von dem User, der gestartet ist.

Bsp: 

In einer Uni laufen 4 X-Server auf einem Rechner (Multi-User-Betrieb).

Wenn nun User1 auf dem X-Server von User2 einen Konqueror starten könnte, wäre das ein Sicherheitsrisiko.

Als Lösung nimmst du am Besten "sux". Damit kannst du dann in einem bestehenden X-Server Anwendungen mit anderer Benutzerkennung ausführen:

sux root /usr/kde/4.2/bin/konqueror

Tobi

----------

## Pamino

Das mit root hab ich überlesen ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber sux kenne ich nicht!! Und ich kann jede beliebige X anwendung als root ausführen!!! Wie kommt das??! Ist das normal?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Martux

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich kann jede beliebige X anwendung als root ausführen!!! Wie kommt das??! Ist das normal?  

 

Ging mir genauso... Bis ich gerade eben im /boot Verzeichnis aufräumen wollte. Dazu habe ich bisher immer in der geöffneten rootshell konqueror eingegeben und es lief.

Ich möchte keine Zusatzsoftware installieren, es geht nach wie vor z.B. auch mit "kdesu".

----------

## Pamino

Ist zwar ein bisschen offtopic aber darf ich fragen warum man pam entfernt?

Bzw. warum sollte man es haben?? Ich hab mich damit nie beschäftigt und es einfach hingenommen ....   :Question: 

----------

## Martux

Naja, pam wird wohl vom Profil gesetzt. Und da mein QuadCore sooo lahm ist   :Razz:  und ich immer froh bin überflüssige Software zu entfernen...

Ich würde also sagen: Reiner Spieltrieb   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## musv

Selbiges Problem hab ich auch. Komischerweise funktioniert auch schon seit sehr geraumer Zeit kein ssh -X mehr. Da muss ich auch immer auf dem Zielrechner das Display exportieren und auf dem Quellrechner das "xhost +" eintippen. 

Pam hab ich auch schon vor langer Zeit runtergeschmissen. 

Pamino: Grobe Anwendung für Pam. Du loggst Dich auf einem Rechner ein. Beim Start werden dann diverse Dienste wie afs, nfs, ftp usw. gestartet, für die du dann nicht extra immer das Passwort in den Rechner einhacken müsstest. Das wird in solchen Fällen automatisch von Pam bezogen. Für den Heimbetrieb braucht man's nicht. 

Da ich dasselbe Problem wie Martux (lahme Kiste mit Optimierungsbedarf) hab, hab ich das Installationsverhalten mal optimiert: 

- Pam runter

- HAL runter 

- Bei xorg nur den xorg-server + einzelne Zusatztools installiert

- keine Avahi / Zeroconf / mDNSResponder

- Beim Sound gibt's nur ein pures OSS, also kein Jack, Pulseaudio, Esd, Arts usw. 

- kein ldap

- dcron statt vcron

Im Grunde genommen, versuch ich alles nicht wirklich Notwendige an Daemons und Wrappern außen vorzulassen. Bringt bestimmt eine satte Leistungssteigerung des Gesamtsystems von mindestens 0.01%  :Smile: 

----------

## Martux

Hi musv!

Ja von Dir hatte ich auch die Idee es mal ohne pam zu versuchen.

Wenn das einzige Problem das mit "konqi als root ausführen" ist... kann ich wohl mit leben, brauche ich nur alle Schaltjahr mal. Mal ne Frage zu hal: Wenn ich das rausnehme funktioniert wahrscheinlich media:/ unter kde nicht mehr? 

Das mit dem Optimierungsbedarf und der Leistungssteigerung ist schon komisch...

Mittlerweile läuft meine Gentoo-Kiste echt so gut, das es schon fast langweilig ist  :Sad: 

Nach 6 Jahren die ich Gentoo mittlerweile benutze geht echt nicht mehr viel.

Das letzte spaßige was ich so an "Optimierung" entdeckt habe, war make beim Kernel kompilieren ein beherztes -j5 mit auf den Weg zu geben. Seitdem geht das "etwas" schneller  :Smile: 

Und /var/tmp/portage als tmpfs mounten ist ja sowieso klar.

Jetzt wirds aber richtig OT, aber das mit hal interessiert mich schon.

Gruß,

Marcus

----------

## Evildad

 *musv wrote:*   

> Komischerweise funktioniert auch schon seit sehr geraumer Zeit kein ssh -X mehr. Da muss ich auch immer auf dem Zielrechner das Display exportieren und auf dem Quellrechner das "xhost +" eintippen. 

 

Hast Du schon ssh -Y versucht?

----------

## musv

Ich glaube mich dunkel daran zu erinnern, dass das auch nicht funktioniert hat. Also hab ich es jetzt mal spaßenshalber ausprobiert. Bei:

```
Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated

Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
```

klappt's nicht. Dafür läuft die verschlüsselte Variante mit -Y problemlos.  :Smile: 

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Mal ne Frage zu hal: Wenn ich das rausnehme funktioniert wahrscheinlich media:/ unter kde nicht mehr?

 

Naja, Konqueror ist zwar installiert bei mir, verwende ich aber nicht. Bei Dolphin hab ich es mal eingerichtet, auf meine Digicam über gphoto per kamera:/ zugreifen zu können. Demnach würde ich ausschließen, dass HAL irgendwas mit media:/ zu tun hat. Ich denke eher, dass udev dafür zuständig sein sollte. 

Die Aufgabe von HAL ist nur die Überwachung der Hardware und der Bereitstellung der Konfigurationen dafür. Paradebeispiel ist halt der xorg-server, wo HAL die Konfiguration von Maus und Tastatur übernehmen soll. Wenn ich aber eine USB-Maus an den Rechner anstöpsel, funktioniert die auch sofort. Dafür brauch ich kein HAL. Die Idee von HAL ist ansich gar nicht so schlecht. Nur ist das Ding halt einfach eine Nummer zu aufgebläht und überflüssig. Außerdem muss man zur Konfiguration mit HAL sich wieder durch einen neuen Config-Dialekt wühlen.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, Konqueror ist zwar installiert bei mir, verwende ich aber nicht. Bei Dolphin hab ich es mal eingerichtet, auf meine Digicam über gphoto per kamera:/ zugreifen zu können. Demnach würde ich ausschließen, dass HAL irgendwas mit media:/ zu tun hat. Ich denke eher, dass udev dafür zuständig sein sollte. 
> 
> Die Aufgabe von HAL ist nur die Überwachung der Hardware und der Bereitstellung der Konfigurationen dafür.

 

hal wird unter kde und gnome auch für das mounten von Datenträgern verwendet. Das hat nichts mit udev zu tun.

----------

